# Any vari and blue rat breeders in durham uk ??



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi

I am looking for rat breeders in the north east england and i asm looking for rat breeders coz i cant seem to find any ! 

I really would like blue vari and maybe just blue.

If anyone knows anyone i would be very grateful if you let me know.


thanks


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

saxon on here lives in durham


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks :2thumb:

but how do you find people ?? 
sorry in new ! ive only been on this forum bout 5 mins ! :lol2:
and does he/she breed rats ?


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

If you go on the NFRS website there's contact details for them, and you can e-mail for a list of their registered breeders. Alison Campbell of Shunamite Stud is in that part of the world, tho i don't think she breeds either of those varieties.


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks i will


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes I have some vari's both ready now and in a few weeks.
I also have a couple of vari rex coated babies ready shortly.
I think I only have one blue vri though I'd have to check.

I also have blues.


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

where are you ??

what sexes are they ??

and how much do they cost ??

sorry for all the questions but im really excited ! 

(this is to saxon by the way !:lol2


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

oh and are they dumbos ??


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I do have rex vari dumbo's.
Some of the normal coated were dumbo as well.
What sexes were you looking for?
I can check for you.

I have some ready now and others ready in 6-7 weeks.

As I say they aren't blues though.
I don't have any blue babies that I can think of...I can check.

Just gtting pics now of the newest litter.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a pic of one of the vari's in my rex litter, he may not be rex, there are about three in there.
I'm not one to be taking babies out just to get pics at this age. They are 'aware' of my otuch but I dont' handle them out of the nest until they have eyes open.
I have not decided who I'm keeping from this litter, if any, so I cannot take reservations until they are 4 weeks old.
I am Stnaley, County Durham.











I have 3 top eared vari does ready now and 2 doe dumbo vari rex coated ready in 2 weeks.

I have 4 vari bucks, 2 dumbo rex and 2 top eared normal coats, ready now and in 2 weeks.

None are blue vari though. I do have one powder lbue vari doe but I'm keeping her.

PM me if you want more pics.


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

im really after vari dumbos boys do you have any ??

and yes i would like photos LOL


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

im really after vari dumbos boys (not rex ) do you have any ??

and yes i would like photos LOL


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This is the only dumbo vari buck I have in the litter and I'm not prepared to take a reservtion on him as I don't know if I want to keep him as yet.
He's a normal coat as well.
The other reasonable vari in the litter is a doe and rex coated.
The varis ready now are top eared and not fantastically marked. Or the two rex coated who again are not fantastically marked, could be called marked bareback/blaze, they are dumbo though.

My next planned vari litter is not for another couple of months but there will be blue in the litter when I do mate the doe.


----------



## Ratties_6 (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks but i really just want dumbos thanks anyway !


----------

